# Where to buy gaming stuff in Japan(Online or Japan itself)



## Akira (Mar 21, 2017)

First of all, hopefully I'm in the right thread.

I will be travelling to to Japan this April and I want to ask the community who lives or been there, where can I buy cheap 3DS(New or Old) or even Nintendo Switch(basically game consoles and stuff). It will be my first time to visit Japan and I will be in Tokyo area only. I've read Akihabara has a lot of gaming stuff but are there any specific stores/Hidden gems/stores that I need to visit?


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Mar 26, 2017)

I wouldnt be able to tell you since well, i aint ever been in japan.

but you'll manage to find a lot of good stuff in akihabara.

so i wouldnt look for a specific shop.


----------



## ThomasTrig (Apr 12, 2017)

Just go to any Japanese mall. They are all massive and filled with electronic goodness. They are known as "DankiyaSon" - My spelling might be off but if your pronounce it, it will sound the same.


----------

